# Trickle Net haynet..worth it?



## sidesaddlegirl (22 September 2011)

I came across this haynet on ebay and googled them and found their website: http://www.tricklenet.co.uk/

£30.00 seems a bit steep for a haynet but with us going on a new livery yard next week where they have limited winter turnout, I'm wondering if I should buy one for the winter when she will be indoors longer? I normally "double bag" with two small hole haynets for Hattie but she has a knack of ripping them and then I have to weave them with bailing twine!


----------



## LaurenBay (22 September 2011)

I would stick with double netting as I deffiently wouldn't be paying £30 for a net!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (22 September 2011)

We have the same problem but we stick with double netting - I'd rather her rip a cheap net and have to have it repaired than rip a £30 net! (They say ripping it is a challenge...they haven't met my mare! ) Soaking the hay also slows them down 
good idea, but just a bit steep for me - have you looked into making your own?
K x


----------



## Spyda (22 September 2011)

I don't understand how the same size net can accommodate both a small pony and an 18 hander?? And for £30 I'd like to think they'd offer a small and large option. I bought Elima-nets last winter but wouldn't bother again. Like others have said, double netting a couple of normal small-holed nets really works best. And it's cheaper!


----------



## Lotty (22 September 2011)

I buy the Elim-a-Net, pony size for my 16.1hh mare. I noticed the mesh size is the same (25mm) and it hold about the same amount of hay at £9.99 - still expensive but it deffinately slows down my mares eating. I've got 4 and had them over a year now, I soak the hay every day and my mare likes to rip them too. By the way, she hasn't ripped one yet


----------



## idx (22 September 2011)

Definately not worth it.  I was looking for small hole haynets and eventually went with shires (go outdoors have these).

There is an array of small hole haynets here (incl the shires ones)
http://www.centralsaddlery.co.uk/products/haynets/ 

£30 - no way as suggested above you can double haynet a small hole cheaper haynet if you are really concerned but mine found the shires irritating enough!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (22 September 2011)

I have the Shires ones and Hattie's managed to rip holes in them too  I think then i shall stick to double netting then as I would absolutely cry if she ripped a £30 net (and so would my OH!).


----------



## DougalJ (22 September 2011)

Looks a great net...but I couldn't part with £30 for it! Elimanet (I think that's that's what they are called) are good.


----------



## Tnavas (22 September 2011)

It's a great idea but very overpriced.

I use a small holed net for my Clydie when she's in as she can clean out a normal one in 10 mins or so. 

You coould always hang two or three normal sized small holed nets at the same time. Then she'd have plenty of hay for the day.

I find them really great and use them at shows as they make far less mess than normal sized nets, plus there is less risk of getting caught up in them.


----------



## MadBlackLab (22 September 2011)

I cant really see a difference with it to a normal haylage net doubled. 

Glad I'm not the only one that diouble nets


----------



## **Vanner** (22 September 2011)

String together two small holed nets and put another in side it was~ works wonders!  and a lot cheaper than thirty quid.

Soaking does slow them too.  Id been soaking my boys ~ haven't done for the last couple of days and he is getting through hay quicker.


----------



## wattamus (22 September 2011)

Mine has a small holed net, they cost £6.00 and last around 3 months (at least) but even so thats £24 a year at most. I wouldn't buy it, i think it looks just the same as a haylage net but with an extortionate price tag


----------



## brown tack (7 October 2011)

It's still £30 for a hay net though. I wouldn't pay £10 for one let alone that. Too be competive you need to slash the price right down. 

I normally can get 4 small holed for £9 at a local tack shop and thread them though together. 

Good product shame about the price


----------



## DebbieBrand (7 October 2011)

I think it's worth it, I hate leaving my good doers with their meagre ration of hay at night. £30 is a small price to pay for them getting an extra few hours of nibbling every evening.


----------



## Spyda (7 October 2011)

DebbieBrand said:



			I think it's worth it, I hate leaving my good doers with their meagre ration of hay at night. £30 is a small price to pay for them getting an extra few hours of nibbling every evening.
		
Click to expand...

But why spend £30, when double-netting a couple of cheap haylage nets does the job just as well!!


----------



## Dizzle (7 October 2011)

Or buy a normal large haynet and get some bailer twine (free with most hay ) and thread that though whilst knotting it to make the holes smaller. Can be done in front of the tv  (And I really hope OH hasn't discovered my misc bag of bailer twine hidden in the top of the wardrobe!))


----------



## idx (7 October 2011)

Equimo said:



			Hi all,

As this is a new business venture there are still things we'd like to change. Including reducing the price. The quality of these nets are far superior to anything you can buy elsewhere and they do the job very well indeed. Each net takes a skilled man over half an hour to stitch together, which is the highest cost in production. (If they were made by children in India they would be far cheaper but i couldn't be sure of quality!) Also the material is quite different to anything else used in a hay net, and just the mass of material also bumps the price up. 
The nets have been well tested before they were sold, by several horses including a serial net ripper of 17hh. I made these nets to aid nursing my EMS horse, who i've now lost. In doing so i saw a great need for a net like this and i have to say so far they are selling well. I am getting great feedback, and have several customers coming back for more. 
The reason they suit any size of horse is that the net will stretch with use. So if you pack it full, it will stretch to capacity. If you only ever put one slice of hay in it, then you won't stretch it to capacity and it will remain a smaller size. 
I appreciate any feedback during these early days of the business, and have taken on board all your comments. Thankyou.
I hope as the business grows i will be able to offer the nets at a better price. 
Ellen
www.tricklenet.co.uk

Click to expand...

I think most people will find £30 a bit steep but if you offered a 10 year free replacement guarantee that might ease the pain and increase sales.  Most would not mind paying for a quality product but because your product is new people dont know if it is going to last.  You could make is a specific offer for a certain period of time eg All haynets sold in October come with guarantee.  If you made these haynets in a different colour it would be easy to know the ones which come with the guarantee.

Good luck with your business.


----------



## Carlosmum (15 November 2011)

DougalJ said:



			Looks a great net...but I couldn't part with £30 for it! Elimanet (I think that's that's what they are called) are good.
		
Click to expand...

I have one of these, in pony size perfect, for my tubby NF he's slowly loosing weight.  Cost £10 from Blenheim


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (28 November 2011)

Well, after the YO informed us that we may get VERY LIMITED turnout in the winter, I decided to invest in a Trickle Net as my TB cribs and she will go nuts if she is in all day and runs out of hay. She is very good at getting it all out even with double netting. There also isn't a limitless amount of hay at the yard either to have adlib hay in the stable+ she is a good doer and have to watch her weight so I think this haynet may be the answer to our upcoming winter problem! 

Will report how we get on


----------



## FairyLights (28 November 2011)

Please do sidesaddle girl. I have a fatty cob. I feed him hay in a haylege net and after about a month I have noticed some of the haylege holes are stretched. If Tricklenet holes do not stretch at all then I will buy one.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2011)

I am going to try one of these despite the very high cost as my fatty as long ago worked out how to get round double netting, he just chews a hole in the outer net and pulls the inner net though. I hate him standing for ages with nothing ,will buy later on eBay and report back how I get on.


----------



## baily (28 November 2011)

Mine came a week ago...i did wonder what i had brought when i first took it out the bag as it seemed such a strange shape..but when filled looked like a normal net. It was brought for our 16.3 horse who can empty two shires nets full in the space of 3hrs then stands all night with nothing to munch on..cost's an arm and leg to feed!! He has had colic in past due to ulcers. so really needs to have food drip fed to him..he quickly worked out how to use the net which is different to other's he has to use his lips not teeth..he has food now for 90% of the night and i have already seen a reduction in the sheer amount i have to feed...also means he has a fuller stomach so when there is frost on the grass he wont be going out starving and wanting to bolt so much grass down...i also gave it a piglet of a pony who shoves his face as fast as he can and it really works on him..he did get a bit cross to start with when he had it because he couldn't work out why he couldn't get the hay out!!!
I'd love at least 3 more of them..but will have to wait and save for them one at a time..having a pony size one would be a great idea as the one at the moment holds so much more han i would need to give to piglet pony...expensive but if they last worth it...i brought 3 elimenets and they had had it in the space of a month ..just fell apart


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (28 November 2011)

I ordered mine through their website as their auction ended the other night. It's the same price on the site as on ebay and you can pay by Paypal so you are not losing out on anything.

I told one of the liveries at my yard about them and she is going to see how Hattie gets on with hers and then she may buy one each for her two ponies.


----------



## monikirk (28 November 2011)

I've got an eliminet - it doesn't seem to slow my horse down and the holes are no smaller than a regular small holed net. I don't think I'd get another - I'm interested in the trickle net but a bit too expensive - a noticeable colour would be good as I wouldn't want it to blend in with the others at my yard. I think I'd pay £18 max. I double netted 2 small holed nets the other day and was told by YO that I had a very grumpy horse with a 1/2 full haynet in the morning!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 November 2011)

Just ordered one from their website, Fingers crossed I really hope it works as nothing esle so far has.


----------



## mulledwhine (28 November 2011)

Will start double netting my hayledge nets!!! Is a pain in the neck to double net, I hate doing singles bad enough


----------



## Petethehunt (28 November 2011)

Just seen this and want to say we have a Trickle Net here for a very fat cob type.  After using the Trickle net, slowly getting slim cob has hay all night long, eats half of what he had before hence weight loss.
Although expensive it does save money in the long run.

The net seems to made of very tough material unlike any other net we have used before, so won't tear or break.

Hope this helps.


----------



## littlescallywag (29 November 2011)

Hmmm, may invest in this now there's some feedback, need to save some pennies first though. I'm going through hay like its nothing atm and I have elim-a-nets(worked at first), boys not out on grass (on hard standing corrals) and hay is gone within couple of hours equals 2 grumpy gits. And numerous escape attempts.


----------



## Ali27 (29 November 2011)

I have just invested in two for my greedy, good doer mares. I split hay between trickle net and normal haylage net and they both had about a half left the following morning. I was a bit worried that they wouldn't get the hang of it but this morning there was only a few handfuls left in the net so they seem to be getting the hang of it. I will phase out the haylage net by the end of the week. It is so nice to see a bit left in the morning and to know that they have been munching throughout the night! Money well spent in my opinion


----------



## Nerys&Tully (22 December 2012)

Tnavas said:



			It's a great idea but very overpriced.

I use a small holed net for my Clydie when she's in as she can clean out a normal one in 10 mins or so. 

You coould always hang two or three normal sized small holed nets at the same time. Then she'd have plenty of hay for the day.

I find them really great and use them at shows as they make far less mess than normal sized nets, plus there is less risk of getting caught up in them.
		
Click to expand...

I am considering getting an eliminet for my welsh cob cross who guffs a net in 5 minutes. the yard i keep him at only has haylege and crappy hay. so he is on haylege (3 half nets a day to keep him out of laminitis) so for some people just putting up several nets is out of the question.


----------



## Shysmum (22 December 2012)

I swear by elim-in-nets, but you HAVE to tie them properly, on the metal ring at the bottom, or the twine they are made of will fail. I'm sure this is why a lot of people don't get on with them.  I have three and they are fantastic.


----------



## jrp204 (23 December 2012)

Got a Trickle net, they are worth the money. I would be amazed if you could damage it much, it is extremely well made!! Double netting doesn't create the size holes a trickle net has. The initial investment is a bit of an 'oucher' nut it is money well spent IMO.


----------



## Myloubylou (23 December 2012)

I got one as overfed mare hay last year due to them being in so much due to rain. It slows her right down so a large net lasts her all night rather than a couple of hours.  So 2 medium nets lasts 24 hours with hay left at changeover compared to 3-4 last year.  Expensive yes but worth it to avoid lami issues we had last year. Also is built to last! Had eliminet beforrwhich helped but she could still empty in few hours.


----------



## tickety_boo (23 December 2012)

I'm also one of the nutters who paid £30 for a TrickleNet.
Best £30 I've ever spent.
After spending a few minutes getting very cross with how little my horse could get out at a time, he has now sussed it and his hay now lasts him a very long time. Double netting two small holed nets did nothing as he'd just destroy them. The TrickleNets are so strong that mine still looks new after 10 months of abuse.
When (if) it eventually bites the dust, I'll be buying another one straight away.


----------



## meandmrblue (23 December 2012)

I bought elimanet nets for my cob. They haven't lasted very long as the rings at the top have disappeared and the rope which hangs them has shredded away,they don't last very long. Will have to try tickle net see how that goes.


----------



## meandmrblue (23 December 2012)

Trickle


----------



## **Vanner** (23 December 2012)

meandmrblue said:



			I bought elimanet nets for my cob. They haven't lasted very long as the rings at the top have disappeared and the rope which hangs them has shredded away,they don't last very long. Will have to try tickle net see how that goes.
		
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed.  They are the best bits of kit and well worth the money in the longer term.  I have double netted, triple netted and used eliminets.  Nothing compares to the trickle nets.  I have two and my boy does really well with them.  Slows him down more than any other.  He's stayed a good weight and has something throughout the day and night.

I've had mine nearly eighteen months and they are pristine.  Not stretched, damaged or altered in any way.


----------



## Venevidivici (23 December 2012)

Several of them on my yard-def worth the money and are so blimmin robust,it hurts your knuckles to stuff them! Not a mark on the one that is used by a serial net-chewer/destroyer either....


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (23 December 2012)

I bought a 2nd Trickle Net the other week as my yard will be going on limited turnout after xmas so my TB needs something to keep her occupied. I have had my first one since December 2011 and it has no tears or stretched holes in it. Two Tricklenets keep my mare well fed over the entire night with haylage left over in the morning for her to nibble at. Best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Wagtail (23 December 2012)

I have trickle nets for three of the horses here. One of them used to run out of haylage in the middle of the night and wake me up banging on his door.  He doesn't do this since I bought the trickle nets. One night I put a different small holed net in, and he woke me up banging like mad at 1 am! 

So worth every penny IMO. Expensive outlay, but wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Vickijay (23 December 2012)

I made my own trickle nets!! It cost me around £30 for the netting but I made 3 big ones but then I changed them into 5 normal sized ones, they are great


----------



## Amaranta (23 December 2012)

Well I have just ordered a trickle net, have an eliminet and found it useless, did not slow the horse down at all!  

Lets hope it is money well spent


----------



## Slightly Foxed (23 December 2012)

Another fan of Trickle Nets here! An extremely good investment that has really slowed my greedy lot down. They still look like new after 6 months abuse by serial net destroyers. Well worth the initial outlay.


----------



## horseaddict (23 December 2012)

I was lucky enough to win a Trickle net and its brilliant. My mare's hay now lasts all night. The nets are incredibly strong and i highly recommend them. Previously i had considered them too expensive, but after Christmas i will be buying another one. I dont think you will regret the investment.


----------



## Cheiro1 (23 December 2012)

I don't regret the £30 I spent on mine on bit. BEST haynet I have come across for a greedy horse, so much better than anything else!!


----------



## Ali2 (23 December 2012)

Def worth the money.  Waaaay better than double netting.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (23 December 2012)

I use it and think its worth its weight in gold. Have never come down to an empty net.


----------



## WandaMare (23 December 2012)

I have given up using mine, I found it cumbersome to tie up and it didn't slow my pony down. He is particulary agile with his eating skills and before the trickle net I was double-netting small hole haynets so he has had practise eating from small holes. 

I was also worried that if he were to get caught up it is so tough it might not give....my mare did once catch her front rug buckle in her standard haynet and luckily the haynet snapped before too much panic ensued. I'm sure it suits some horses but didn't help mine.


----------



## PStarfish (23 December 2012)

I bought one a few months ago. The first week or so there was still hay left in the morning and I was thrilled. However greedy pony seems to has discovered the 'knack' to it and net is now empty in the morning - despite being packed with three large wedges (and she has a tub trug of barley straw!) Still using it though as is lasting much longer than a regular net or double netting. 
Do you think a small holed net inside a trckle net is too much restriction?


----------



## Tarbs (24 December 2012)

Defiantly worth the 30 quid! I've got a greedy laminitic who is on a permanent diet. Before the tricklenet I swear he inhaled hay! I've tried double netting. Have Elininets too but have to double them now as he's torn them. 
Hasn't managed to cause any damage to the tricklenet and I've used it twice a day for the last six months. Two other liveries so impressed they got one each too. It is expensive, but very hard wearing.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (24 December 2012)

I bought a trickle net a few months ago. It's in as good condition now as it was then. Very strong and very robust. Sometimes when I get to the yard in the morning there is hay left in it and other times there is nothing.

Either way it lasts a lot longer than other nets and was £30 well spent!


----------



## FairyLights (24 December 2012)

I can recommend them.. I think they are great.


----------



## nikkimariet (24 December 2012)

£30 on a haynet VS horse guzzling hay and standing around bored and with empty tum. Hmmm.


----------



## Amaranta (11 January 2013)

Well I have my trickle net and it appears to be working, what would take my greedy little piglet to eat in an hour now appears to be lasting two hours.  If it continues this way I may have to buy another


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 January 2013)

While I like the fact that they are tough and large, my gelding tackles it with supreme efficency and woofs his way through it with speed. Mine was a gift, but  I wouldn't pay £30 for another.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (11 January 2013)

Yes in answer to OP


----------



## RUBEL79 (31 January 2013)

I bought one of these 6 months ago for my laminitic Welsh Sec D who could empty *triple netted haylage nets in an hour. I was desperate to find something to slow him down. He was standing for 7 hours a day without food between him been fed in the morning and then me arriving at the yard in the evening. I would be met with a very grumpy boy, and frequently was bitten due to him been hungry (you know what men are like ! ) 

I read the reviews for this net, and decided to fork out the £30. And its the best £30 I have spent on my horse. They are so easy to fill, and looks like new 6 months later. He has hay still left when I get to the yard at night. The most important change though is his behaviour. He is so much calmer and no longer grumpy and just a much happier horse. I have bought another one, so he is fed through one 24/7. They are a god send, and cannot recommend enough. *


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (31 January 2013)

I can't believe how many replies I've had since first starting this thread in 2011!  

I did end up buying one after I first posted and it's been going strong without any wear and bought a 2nd one this past December. I fill both up (so combined weight is about 16kgs of haylage) and they last my cribber TB all through the night with a bit left over in the morning which she is still nibbling at. 

I'm so glad I took the plunge over a year ago and bought one as they are the best nets EVER.


----------



## Equimo (31 January 2013)

Hey guys, just to say I'm thrilled that your all seeing the benefits of using the Trickle Net. I put my heart and soul (and life savings!) into designing, developing and manufacturing this net. Getting it onto the market was quite a journey and I lost my beloved ******* of a horse during testing the prototypes. It was losing him that gave me the push to keep going with the idea, as I wanted to see something good continue in his memory. (He had EMS and further complications and needed a Trickle Net during his ten months box rest.)
One of the biggest hurdles has been getting people to understand the net. Everyone chokes at the price (understandably), but until they see the Trickle Net they don't realise it's nothing like any net they have ever used. We have huge labour costs involved because the nets are handmade. They can't be made on a machine because the quality and thickness of twine in the netting is too heavy duty to allow any machine to work with it. 

I'm so pleased that this thread has gone from 'What.. £30... your joking!' to 'Best money I ever spent on my horse, great investment, best nets ever' etc

This will probably be removed as someone will claim I'm advertising, and that is not the intention at all. The intention is to say Thanks very much guys. It makes it all worthwhile to hear that your horses are happier slimmer healthier and more content. My boy isn't around anymore. Though had it not been for that pain in the ass creature who I adored and doted on for 15 years, your horses wouldn't now be munching happily all night long.


----------



## Purple18 (31 January 2013)

Their brillant worth the money totally  the amount of hay you actually save is amazing. I tested it i put my horses trickle net up with a normal small holed net  the amount that actually gets wasted  if you horse then won't eat or it has shavings in it. they eat all of it  but not in 5 mintues I can leave my horse all day from 11am til 6pm -7pm and she still has hay she's wouldn't have had any with a normal hay net. I actually thinking about buying another one !I forgot to say mine does have a small hole in it from my playful youngster but it's easily fixed


----------



## **Vanner** (31 January 2013)

**Vanner** said:



			String together two small holed nets and put another in side it was~ works wonders!  and a lot cheaper than thirty quid.

Soaking does slow them too.  Id been soaking my boys ~ haven't done for the last couple of days and he is getting through hay quicker.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm..... I now have three trickle nets!  Who knew?


----------



## indie999 (31 January 2013)

No expensive just double net or triple if you look at stretch and hole size to work it out. Cheaper and easier etc.


----------



## Evie91 (31 January 2013)

No, no no! Would definitely not reccomend them. I have a greedy thoroughbred and have always double netted. Was persuaded by this thread to buy one; as they sounded so good.Got it late summer, makes no difference to how quickly she eats- took a quick video the first time she used it, which shows her grabbing big mouthfuls of hay, so much so there was even hay on the floor.
Thought at least it would last a long time; but this week she pulled a hole in it, so now it's as good as useless!
I'm surprised by how many think they are really good - I was so disappointed


----------



## ShadowFlame (1 February 2013)

I'm debating trying one... I've tried triple haylage netting, and double netting with an elim-a-net. Neither slow him down   £30 is a lot to spend on a haynet, though.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (1 February 2013)

I did used to double and even triple netted my normal nets and my TB managed to still line up the holes and go through it. She also is able to break normal nets in the the space of a week. The Tricklenet I bought in December 2011 has NO HOLES torn in it despite over a year of every night use and the new one I bought December 2012 is going strong too. 

My stable is a lot cleaner too as since she is taking longer to eat her two Trickles and not getting bored, she is not trashing her stable and is has inadvertently trained herself to poo on the rubber mats at the back of where she stands to eat her net. this has saved me LOADs of money in savings so the outlay I've spent buying the two nets, has saved me with shavings too.

I am VERY satisfied customer and show off my nets to anyone who will listed


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (1 February 2013)

Equimo said:



			Hey guys, just to say I'm thrilled that your all seeing the benefits of using the Trickle Net. I put my heart and soul (and life savings!) into designing, developing and manufacturing this net. Getting it onto the market was quite a journey and I lost my beloved ******* of a horse during testing the prototypes. It was losing him that gave me the push to keep going with the idea, as I wanted to see something good continue in his memory. (He had EMS and further complications and needed a Trickle Net during his ten months box rest.)
One of the biggest hurdles has been getting people to understand the net. Everyone chokes at the price (understandably), but until they see the Trickle Net they don't realise it's nothing like any net they have ever used. We have huge labour costs involved because the nets are handmade. They can't be made on a machine because the quality and thickness of twine in the netting is too heavy duty to allow any machine to work with it. 

I'm so pleased that this thread has gone from 'What.. £30... your joking!' to 'Best money I ever spent on my horse, great investment, best nets ever' etc

This will probably be removed as someone will claim I'm advertising, and that is not the intention at all. The intention is to say Thanks very much guys. It makes it all worthwhile to hear that your horses are happier slimmer healthier and more content. My boy isn't around anymore. Though had it not been for that pain in the ass creature who I adored and doted on for 15 years, your horses wouldn't now be munching happily all night long. 

Click to expand...

I must admit I was taken aback by the price when I first started this thread but am glad I decided to take the plunge. I have a much happier TB now and you have saved me loads in shavings and haylage.


----------



## Tronk (4 February 2013)

This thread persuaded me to buy one - it arrived this morning and I put Fattie's hay into it tonight.  He comes in at 5pm and has normally scoffed the lot by 7pm - just been out now at nearly 9pm and loads left - unheard of!  I even took pity and put some hay on the floor for him while he gets used to it!

I normally use either double netting or Elimanets - both of which do nothing to slow the speed of scoff...

I hate to think of him standing with no hay for hours at night because he's guzzled it all. Hopefully the trickle net will be the answer and it will be money well spent.  I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Twinkley Lights (16 February 2013)

I bought two last year and initially it was great I was coming in the morning and she had hay left!!  However she is a determined girl and she soon bit a hole and made it wider so all hay was pulled through at near usual speed.  I may try again with the other one.  The quality looks good but they really do have to use their lips and my mare wore away the hair on her lips and muzzle which looked odd.


----------



## Tiffany (16 February 2013)

I triple net rather than trickle net, it's half the price and works


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

I have 8 of these nets and they are the best thing since the wheel. My mare was diagnosed with ulcers in January 2012 and I immediately invested in these nets. In fact all my horses have them and there is very rarely an empty net in the morning. Some of my fiends have begged, borrowed and stolen ()  a couple of these from me after seeing them in use and also rave about them.
Ok, they are £30 each but honestly they are worth every single penny. I've not had to buy another net since, apart from trickle nets for friends over here.


----------



## ShadowFlame (18 February 2013)

I've borrowed one of these off a fellow livery this week to try it out. It slows piggy down more than triple netting does, but he still doesn't have any left of a morning. 

They're good quality and I can understand the price (empty net itself weighs over a kilo, put me off on weighing hay to begin with!), but I think a determined greedy will find a way through regardless of what you put their hay in


----------



## Masmo (6 January 2014)

I have one of these as my horse is on boxiest at the moments and he will go through a regular small hole hay net in no time at all. I LOVE my trickle net as it last him either all day or all night and I am just about to buy him another one. They are FAB!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

My horse used to eat from it nearly as quickly as with an ordinary small holed net but then he began to refuse to eat from it. It made his neck sore and he now when given the choice prefers to eat soaked hay in an ordinary net and ignores dry hay in the tricklenet.
Its now become a handy storage bag to hold all my normal nets, so it was an expensive waste of £30 for us.


----------



## Abby-Lou (6 January 2014)

Very well made nets mines still going strong after two years. money well invested & I use mine every day !


----------



## hayinamanger (6 January 2014)

I am a fan, but my only critisism is that they are an odd shape, long and a bit narrow, and I do agree that this could cause the horse discomfort.  I am going to put up some more ring ties so that I can tie each end horizontally and see if this makes a difference.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (6 January 2014)

I am now beginning to wonder if mine if an imposter - its certainly not lasting very well (had for about a month now) and the string used is fraying where nugz is getting frustrated and is picking and picking at the net to get the hay. 

ETA: Yup, definitely an imposter, mine is blue


----------



## Meems (6 January 2014)

I don't rate Elim-a-nets at all, bought two for our Shetland ponies and they only lasted a few weeks.   I normally double net for my mare, but she seems to manage to line the two up perfectly so that it's just like a normal net and she wolfs the contents down.

I would really like to try out a trickle net before I bite the bullet and buy one - shame they can't send me one on a month's trial!   Also, ultimately I would need 6 and 6 x £30 is £180 ....................... ouch


----------



## charliecrisps (6 January 2014)

oooh excellent, something else to buy now...  Swiftly googling to purchase.


----------



## Red-1 (6 January 2014)

I tried double netting the Shires small holed net and the Elim-I-net and then the Trickle net. The £30 was so well worth it I bought another. The horse has not chewed through it, and although I have had to replace one string to tie it up with the actual net is perfect. It really is 3 X the quality of the string alone, and the holes do not get huge with use, unlike the others. The Elim-I-net only lasted a week before it was chewed through.
The trickle net makes hay last longer than either of the options, and when my horse was particularly fat I hung it from the ceiling so it swung free and the hay was never completely empty, even in the morning.


----------



## micramadam (6 January 2014)

Best money I ever spent! I now have 8 of them. All bought over 2 years ago and all still going strong. I prefer my horses to eat little and often and these do the job. Very rarely are they empty the next morning. Usually about an 1/8 of a net left inside. Previously I was having to replace a net every 2 months before I bought 3 of these. Times that by 6 and it soon adds up. As the saying goes, Buy cheap, buy twice!


----------



## Evie91 (6 January 2014)

My trickle net was a complete waste of money - did not slow horse down at all and now has three huge holes in it  
Definately would not reccomend


----------



## FairyLights (7 January 2014)

I bought one last year and its still like new. I have also found a cheaper version being made by Shires.


----------



## Megibo (7 January 2014)

Horsesforever1 said:



			I bought one last year and its still like new. I have also found a cheaper version being made by Shires.
		
Click to expand...

my boss has the shires one, is rubbish.
My friend has a cheaper version of the tricklenet that is just as good but comes in different colours and sizes so i'm going to be ordering some off them instead!


----------



## honetpot (7 January 2014)

I bay the largest shires haylage net I can, some of them are three years old but the holes aren't actually very small. I also feed big bale hay and have had the same problems, and spent £90 on hay nets. I week ago I bought some hockey nets off e-bay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370964523726?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
 I have used one on the large bale, the holes are smaller and so far its a success. The next thing is to make a hay pillow. The best bit is the price, there must be enough to make 10 very large hay nets, just need to get stitching.


----------



## andytiger (7 January 2014)

I brought a trickle net about 4 weeks ago  it is very strong and well made but my greedy guts horse can pull the hay through the holes quite easily he can eat a 16lb hay net in 1/2 an hour I've timed him 
So it's really not worth the £30 better buying 2 cheap haynets and double net them just as good


----------



## Nancykitt (7 January 2014)

Husband's cob had the thing sussed in no time so after the first night it didn't slow him down at all.
The nets themselves appear to be strong and well made, but the string that threads through the top snapped on both of ours after a couple of months. Added to that, the fact that they are quite tricky to stuff (being more long & narrow than normal nets) they are now resting at the bottom of a bucket somewhere. Not my best investment.


----------



## Nicnac (7 January 2014)

I bought 2 before the winter for fatty ISH and think they're brilliant.   He manages to break most things but both Trickles are still going strong so big vote from me!


----------



## shadowboy (7 January 2014)

Total waste if money! I bought one in October. If I put 2 and a half wedges in my boy can still empty it in less than 3 hours the same as double netting a small holed haulage net. It's heavy and stiff and rough to fill. The thick rope that it came with has roughened and split into three strands and this makes it a nightmare to thread through the small holes. I use it because I paid £35 (don't forget it's £5pandp) so I'm going to get my money's worth!!


----------



## lucyrebecca94 (7 January 2014)

Go to the website and check out the other reviews of riders who have used it, it's a couple of threads in here. Sounds really good I'd definitely part with the money for one as my mare is a bit of a box walker when she's stabled


----------



## Perce (7 January 2014)

I bought a greedy feeder net for £14.99 (which I thought was a lot) but it slowed my boy down considerably, so much so I bought a second.


----------

